# missing '=' after attribute name:



## teeshop (18. März 2010)

Hallo Till,

ich bekomme diese Meldung, wenn ich posfix restarte:


```
root@www:/home/backup# /etc/init.d/postfix restart
 * Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix                                postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/main.cf, line 64: missing '=' after attribute name: "$mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps =' "
                                                                         [fail]
root@www:/home/backup#
```
Im Forum habe ich nichts dazu gefunden. Ausprobiert hab ich schon jede Menge, aber der Fehler kommt immer wieder.

Dies ist der ensprechende Part in der /etc/postfix/main.cf


```
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps =' 
$mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps ='
```
Ich verstehe das nicht.Was mache ich hier falsch? Hilfe wäre sehr nett

Gruß

teeshop


----------



## Till (18. März 2010)

Da sind Dir wohl mehere Zeilen durcheinander gekommen. Welches Tutorial hast Du verwendet?


----------



## teeshop (18. März 2010)

Dieses:
http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.10-ispconfig-3

Da ich den Mailversand aus ISPConfig heraus nicht zum Laufen bekomme, habe ich gegoogelt und versucht einen Smarthost mit Internet zu konfigurien.

http://ubuntublog.ch/services/postfix-installieren-und-konfigurieren

Habe inzwischen die Zeile komplett gelöscht und bekomme keine Fehlermeldung mehr. Wie die Zeile da hinein gekommen ist, ist mir allerdings nicht klar.

Gruß

teeshop


----------



## Till (18. März 2010)

Einen Smarthost kannst Du ganz einfach in ISPConfig einrichten, Du musst Ihn nur unter System bei den Server Einstellungen eintragen.

Um das Postfix setup wieder zu reparieren, lade bitte das aktuelle ispconfig 3.0.2 runter und rufe das update.php script auf. Dann wähle im Updater, dass die Dienste rekonfiguriert werden sollen.


----------



## teeshop (18. März 2010)

Danke schön!
Ich mache mich gleich dran.

Gruß

teeshop


----------



## teeshop (18. März 2010)

Scheint so nicht zu wollen.

Was kann ich tun?


```
>> Update  

Please choose the update method. For production systems select 'stable'. 
The update from svn is only for development systems and may break your current setup.

Select update method (stable,svn) [stable]: 

There are no updates available for ISPConfig 3.0.2
root@www:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install#
```
Gruß

teeshop


----------



## teeshop (18. März 2010)

Hi Till,

Mailversand aus dem Shop heraus geht jetzt!

Grosses "Danke" für die Hilfe.

Scheint dann wohl nur die eine Zeile gewesen zu sein.

Grüße

teeshop


----------



## teeshop (18. März 2010)

Hi Till,

Folgendes ist mir durch den Sinn gegangen:

Wenn ich nunmehr "dpkg-reconfigure postfix"aufrufen würde und wieder "Internetsite" statt "Smarthost mit Internet" auswähle, kann ich dann den Shmarthost anschließend aus ISPC heraus einrichten? Ist vielleicht besser so,oder? Oder bleibt es sich egal?

Gruß

teeshop


----------



## Till (18. März 2010)

Zitat von teeshop:


> Hi Till,
> 
> Folgendes ist mir durch den Sinn gegangen:
> 
> ...


Ja, mach das mal so. Aber unbedingt das update.php durchlaufen lassen,  nachdem Du postfix rekonfiguriert hast.


----------



## Till (18. März 2010)

Zitat von teeshop:


> Scheint so nicht zu wollen.
> 
> Was kann ich tun?
> 
> ...


Das ist ja auch nicht das, was ich Dir gesagt habe. Du solltest ispconfig herunterladen und dann das update.php script aufrufen.


----------



## teeshop (18. März 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja, mach das mal so. Aber unbedingt das update.php durchlaufen lassen,  nachdem Du postfix rekonfiguriert hast.


Das will er ja nicht machen. Was tun?

>> Update  

Please choose the update method. For production systems select 'stable'. 
The update from svn is only for development systems and may break your current setup.

Select update method (stable,svn) [stable]: 

There are no updates available for ISPConfig 3.0.2
root@www:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install#


----------



## Till (18. März 2010)

Die obige Ausgabe ist aber vom script ispconfig_update.sh und nicht vom script update.php. Du rufst da also was komplett anderes auf. Ein php script startet man so:

php update.php


----------



## teeshop (18. März 2010)

ähm, sorry.

Bin wohl langsam etwas tüddelllütt.
Werde erstmal an die frische Luft gehen.

Danke für Deine Mühe

Gruß

teeshop


----------



## Till (18. März 2010)

> Werde erstmal an die frische Luft gehen.


Das ist bei dem schönen Wetter sowieso besser als am PC zu sitzen


----------



## teeshop (19. März 2010)

Hallo Till,

ich bin nun genauso vorgegangen, wie Du gesagt hast. Es gab auch keine Fehlermeldungen. Das Problem war, daß ich danach nur noch mit Phpmyadmin auf Mysql zugreifen konnte. Alles andere ging absolut nicht mehr. Kein Passwort passte noch, egal wo.
Deshalb habe ich mit p -q uninstall.php ISPC wieder deinstalliert, die Datenbankbenutzer dbispconfig, c1florrinda.eu und roundcubemail gelöscht und auch die entsprechenden Datenbanken. Anschließend noch die vhosts im Apache.
Dann wieder p -q install.php. Lief auch ohne Meldungen durch.
Vor dem ganzen Durchgang, als ich rouncubemail installiert habe, hatte ich Squirrelmail mit ap-get remove entfernt, habe aber das --purge vergessen.
Nach der Neuinstallation hab ich auch wieder roundcubemail installiert.
Es läuft auch bestens. Ich bekomme es aber nicht hin, das der Mailbox-Link in ISPC mich  auch zum Roudcube-Login führt.

Rouncube liegt hier - http://www.frontgates.org/roundcubemail/- und wenn ich auf den besagten Link klicke, lande ich hie r- http://frontgates/webmail, mit der Meldung "Zugriff verweigert".

Was ich möchte ist, daß ich beim Roundcube-Login lande.

Könntest Du mir bitte helfen und sagen, wie ich vorgehen muss?

Grüße

teeshop


----------



## Till (19. März 2010)

Bei Dir steht der falsche Hostname in den Server Einstellungen in ISPConfig. Wenn Du den korrigierst, dann geht auch der webmail link.


----------



## teeshop (19. März 2010)

Okay, habe ich jetzt geändert auf www.florrinda.eu


Bekomme aber immer noch die Meldung: Zugriff verweigert



Netzwerk Konfiguration


                  IP Adresse:               127.0.0.1       
                  Netmask:                     255.255.255.0    
                  Gateway:                     192.168.0.1   
                  Hostname:                   www.florrinda.eu 
                  Nameserver:              192.168.0.1,192.168.0.2         

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## teeshop (20. März 2010)

hallo Till,
 ich habe nun das ganze System nochmal neu aufgesetzt -fresh install und jetzt läuft alles glatt, auch die Mailzustellungen intern und extern.

Ich habe aber eine Benachrichtigung von rkhunter bekommen, die mir sagt daß etwas nicht in Ordnung ist. Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, was ich tun muß, damit alles richtig läuft? Ich möchte nicht schon wieder einen Fehler machen, gerade bei so wichtigen Sachen.


```
Von:     root <ralph.walter@kabelmail.de>
An:     root@frontgates.webhop.org
Betreff:     [rkhunter] www.frontgates.org - Daily report
Datum:     20.03.2010 08:43:27


Warning: The file properties have changed:
         File: /usr/bin/awk
         Current inode: 9154    Stored inode: 1044
         Current file modification time: 1268698785
         Stored file modification time : 1268694368
Warning: The file '/usr/bin/curl' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
Warning: The file '/usr/bin/mail' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
Warning: The file '/usr/bin/gawk' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
Warning: The file '/usr/bin/bsd-mailx' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
Warning: The file '/usr/sbin/inetd' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
Warning: The file '/usr/sbin/unhide' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
Warning: The file '/usr/sbin/unhide-linux26' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
Warning: Users have been added to the passwd file:
         web2:x:5005:5006::/var/www/clients/client2/web2:/bin/false
Warning: Groups have been added to the group file:
         sshusers:x:5002:web1,web2
         winbindd_priv:x:127:
         client2:x:5006:www-data
Warning: Groups have been removed from the group file:
         sshusers:x:5002:web1
         winbindd_priv:x:127:
Warning: The SSH and rkhunter configuration options should be the same:
         SSH configuration option 'PermitRootLogin': yes
         Rkhunter configuration option 'ALLOW_SSH_ROOT_USER': no
Warning: Suspicious file types found in /dev:
         /dev/shm/pulse-shm-2163227399: data
         /dev/shm/pulse-shm-2433695879: data
         /dev/shm/pulse-shm-3893927176: data
         /dev/shm/pulse-shm-3055852799: data
Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.udev
Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.initramfs
Warning: Application 'gpg', version '1.4.9', is out of date, and possibly a security risk.
Warning: Application 'openssl', version '0.9.8g', is out of date, and possibly a security risk.
Warning: Application 'php', version '5.2.10', is out of date, and possibly a security risk.
Warning: Application 'sshd', version '5.1p1', is out of date, and possibly a security risk.

One or more warnings have been found while checking the system.
Please check the log file (/var/log/rkhunter.log)
```
Gruß

teeshop


----------



## Till (22. März 2010)

Ich denke das ist soweit OK. Du hast die Meldung bekommen, da das System neu ist.


----------



## teeshop (22. März 2010)

Danke Dir.

Gruß

teeshop


----------



## teeshop (22. März 2010)

Sorry, hat sich schonerledigt.


```
Hallo Till,

ich möchte im ISPC-Backend den Relay-Host ändern, finde aber dort nicht mehr hin, bin schon ganz rappelig.
Könntest Du mir bitte nochmal sagen, wo ich genau die Einstellungsmöglichkeit finde?

Gruß
```
teeshop


----------

